#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Maths Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Applications of calculus in daily life

## n.vamsikrishna001

With  calculus, we have the ability to find the effects of changing  conditions on a system. By studying these, you can learn how to control a  system to make it do what you want it to do. Because of the ability to  model and control systems, calculus gives us extraordinary power over  the material world.
Calculus  is the language of engineers, scientists, and economists. The work of  these professionals has a huge impact on our daily life - from your  microwaves, cell phones, TV, and car to medicine, economy, and national  defense.
*Credit card companies* use  calculus to set the minimum payments due on credit card statements at  the exact time the statement is processed by considering multiple  variables such as changing interest rates and a fluctuating available  balance.
*Biologists* use  differential calculus to determine the exact rate of growth in a  bacterial culture when different variables such as temperature and food  source are changed. This research can help increase the rate of growth  of necessary bacteria, or decrease the rate of growth for harmful and  potentially threatening bacteria.
An *electrical engineer* uses  integration to determine the exact length of power cable needed to  connect two substations that are miles apart. Because the cable is hung  from poles, it is constantly curving. Calculus allows a precise figure  to be determined.
An *architect* will  use integration to determine the amount of materials necessary to  construct a curved dome over a new sports arena, as well as calculate  the weight of that dome and determine the type of support structure  required.
*Space flight engineers* frequently  use calculus when planning lengthy missions. To launch an exploratory  probe, they must consider the different orbiting velocities of the Earth  and the planet the probe is targeted for, as well as other  gravitational influences like the sun and the moon. Calculus allows each  of those variables to be accurately taken into account.
*Statisticians* will  use calculus to evaluate survey data to help develop business plans for  different companies. Because a survey involves many different questions  with a range of possible answers, calculus allows a more accurate  prediction for appropriate action.
A *physicist* uses  calculus to find the center of mass of a sports utility vehicle to  design appropriate safety features that must adhere to federal  specifications on different road surfaces and at different speeds.
An *operations research analyst* will  use calculus when observing different processes at a manufacturing  corporation. By considering the value of different variables, they can  help a company improve operating efficiency, increase production, and  raise profits.
A *graphics artist* uses  calculus to determine how different three-dimensional models will  behave when subjected to rapidly changing conditions. This can create a  realistic environment for movies or video games.
Obviously,  a wide variety of careers regularly use calculus. Universities, the  military, government agencies, airlines, entertainment studios, software  companies, and construction companies are only a few employers who seek  individuals with a solid knowledge of calculus. Even doctors and  lawyers use calculus to help build the discipline necessary for solving  complex problems, such as diagnosing patients or planning a prosecution  case. Despite its mystique as a more complex branch of mathematics,  calculus touches our lives each day, in ways too numerous to calculate.

sorry as this is about maths i am posting in this section if wrong plz excuse me. :X: 





  Similar Threads: Engineering College life is the best life. Please Provide me a daily progress report calculus Daily Meditation Steps IAMAA What Was Best For You...School Life or College Life??

----------

